# Dickins (ens) plans



## keskeesha (Oct 25, 2012)

Desperately seeking source of plans/drawings of the little Dickins loco.
Yes I know about LMS kit but would rather diy.
Any help appreciated
keskeesha.


----------



## Gedeon Spilett (Oct 25, 2012)

I did this cute little engine, and she runs lively. the original paper was written by J. R. Senft and serialized in Live Steam magazine in Feb-April 1976 issues. it is a first class tutorial.
pictures are attached and videos are on my album picasa, I would be glad to help you in the making.


----------



## keskeesha (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks Gedeon, great pictures/videos they will be a great help
Cheers
Paul (keskeesha)


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 25, 2012)

> Dickins" is a locomotive built to run on O gauge Lionel track. It is powered by two oscillating cylinders, one on each side. It was designed by Dr. James R. Senft, and was serialized in Live Steam magazine in February-April 1976.



Contact village press they should be able to provide a copy of the plans at a nominal fee. 
Tin


----------

